# Ouseburn - Newcastle, March 2013



## PaulPowers (Mar 6, 2013)

I was in Newcastle for work and decided to take in some of the local culture

Not knowing the best side to start at I headed for the Outfall, Work is going on just above the outfall but I didn't look that suspicious without the waders and just slipped in 



> The culvert is 2,150 feet (third of a mile) long. It was built in two stages in the early years of the twentieth century. Before its construction, the Ouseburn cut a deep ravine through this part of the town making access from the town to eastern suburbs difficult.
> 
> The culvert was built in an elliptical shape, 30 feet wide by 20 feet high.
> The walls are only 8 inches thick at the top of the arch, because ferro-concrete is so strong.
> ...



It was dry inside which was good because I wasn't looking forward to the drive home in wet boots and trousers.

the smell of fresh was strong as holes have been punched into the sewer below, it wasn't enough to set off my new 4gas 

driving around and there is loads to do up Newcastle I'm surprised the city doesn't get more love.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 6, 2013)

One day I'll try this... one day...


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 7, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me that this stuff is beneath our feet. Cheers PP.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice one Paul.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 7, 2013)

Looked through these on Flick earlyer today, brilliant photos of places I never think about.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 8, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, stunning photos. 
Keep up the great work fella!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 8, 2013)

Great shots there! I especially like number three and the last one is epic


----------



## smiler (Mar 13, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> One day I'll try this... one day...



Me to but not today, 

Great Pics most enjoyable Thanks


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 14, 2013)

Once you go drain it's hard to go back to buildings


----------



## Gmcwh (Mar 18, 2013)

I live in Newcastle and dont even know where this is


----------



## dave (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes number 3 is a cracker alright great pics must get and see this as its on my doorstep too.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 18, 2013)

Gmcwh said:


> I live in Newcastle and dont even know where this is



Look around Byker Bridge


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 20, 2013)

Shot #3 is fantastic, as is the final one!


----------

